# Rawleigh's Ready Relief



## tybell74@gmail.com (May 14, 2013)

Another bottle I found. It has no date yellowing label with a dark yellow substance, as though it still had medicine in it. I can't find any info on it. Would love someone to give me a little info.


----------



## botlguy (May 14, 2013)

Twila. Please see my post on your Jeris. The same applies here. To expand a little, ABM bottles are typically made in 1915 +/- or later and while that can be considered old, most bottle collectors are interested in even older stuff. Just like men, whiskey and wine, the older the bottle the better. (I'm 74) [][][]


----------



## surfaceone (May 14, 2013)

Twila, your googler is your friend:






 "Rawleighâ€™s ready relief was an inhalant for sniffing from a cloth. The inhalant, from Illinois, claims to contain six medicaments and 53% alcohol - a heady mix. It was sold for the relief of head cold, catarrh and simple sore throats." Inhalatorium.

Rawleigh History.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2013)

Wow, a pretty blatent rip off of the Radways medicine.


----------



## zecritr (May 16, 2013)

cool info surface and yep google searchis our friend  lol(except when you want to kill it)
 nice to still have the label on it though.
 what type of top/cap does it have/ that can sometimes help date it a bit more 
 i like those kind 

 and gunter lol has a great site for med's ripoffs or not  lol in his signature,love that one


----------

